# Σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού για Προχωρημένους στη meta|φραση



## diceman (Jan 25, 2010)

Σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού για Προχωρημένους
στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση

*Έναρξη: *17/02/10
*Διάρκεια:* 2 εβδομάδες (18 ώρες)
*Μαθήματα:* Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή, 10-1
*Γλώσσες εργασίας:* Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά

Απευθύνεται σε επαγγελματίες υποτιτλιστές που επιθυμούν να εξειδικευτούν στην αντιμετώπιση ευρέος φάσματος υποτιτλιστικών προβλημάτων καθώς και σε όσους επιθυμούν να ξεκινήσουν να εργάζονται ως υποτιτλιστές.

Καλύπτονται τα εξής:

* πρακτική εξάσκηση στην αντιμετώπιση ειδικών δυσκολιών
* υποτιτλισμός χωρίς σενάριο
* υποτιτλισμός χωρίς οπτικοακουστικό υλικό
* χωρισμός υποτίτλων
* μέθοδος χωρισμού κεφαλαίων σε dvd
* υποτιτλισμός σχολιασμένων σκηνών
* παρουσίαση τρόπου εργασίας εταιρειών του εξωτερικού
* επίδειξη ποικίλων προγραμμάτων υποτιτλισμού (EZTitles, Eddie, VDPC) 

Στους συμμετέχοντες θα δοθεί DVD με ασκήσεις και λογισμικό για περαιτέρω εξάσκηση στο σπίτι.

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής:* Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.) και να έχουν σπουδές στη Μετάφραση ή/και επαγγελματική εμπειρία ως υποτιτλιστές. Θα πρέπει επίσης να έχουν παρακολουθήσει το σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού για αρχάριους ή να είναι ικανοί χρήστες του λογισμικού Subtitle Workshop.

Στα πλαίσια της συνεργασίας του Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση με τον όμιλο εταιρειών ψυχαγωγίας Αudio Visual Enterprises S.A., οι τρεις σπουδαστές που θα ολοκληρώσουν με τον καλύτερο βαθμό το σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού για Προχωρημένους θα δοκιμαστούν από την ΑV και, αν κριθούν ικανοί, θα ενταχθούν στην ομάδα εξωτερικών συνεργατών του τμήματος Υποτιτλισμού της εταιρείας. 

*Εισηγήτρια: *H Αλεξάνδρα Καρανικολού είναι κάτοχος του πτυχίου Χημείας του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών και του πτυχίου Proficiency του Cambridge University. Δίδαξε επί 23 χρόνια σε σχολεία της Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης και από το 1993 εργάζεται ως μεταφράστρια με κύριο αντικείμενο τον Υποτιτλισμό και συνεργάζεται με τις μεγαλύτερες ελληνικές και ξένες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού. Έχει υποτιτλίσει εκατοντάδες ταινίες, τηλεοπτικές σειρές και επιστημονικά ντοκιμαντέρ. 

*Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία (210.36.29.000) για κράτηση θέσης. Οι διαθέσιμες θέσεις είναι εξαιρετικά περιορισμένες.*


----------

